# New install iMac G5 os with start disk



## Michael4795 (May 14, 2010)

I recently replaced the hard drive on my iMac G5.
The used HD was written to all ZEROs.
I have the original start disk and don't know what options to format and install the OS.
It is a 250 gig hard drive to replace the one that failed,
I need help with partitions, volume format, name, ect.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For the new hard drive, format it "Mac OS Extended (Journaled)". For partitions, that's up to you. What that does is breaks up the hard drive into smaller hard drives. Unless you are planning on running more then one version of OS X on it, just do one that takes up the whole disk. For name, it can be whatever you want. The default since time began has been MacintoshHD, or some form of that. I name my hard drive after the Mac model, iMac G5 if it was mine. Then if I run more then one OS, I also include the OS name as the hard drive name. Other will use their own name, or some other name, Bob, Patty, Frank...
As for the OS install, do a standard install, making sure that it installs X11 as well. When I do an install, I will select custom, and then unselect all languages except the one I use, and I also unselect all the printer drivers. Doing that will save a couple Gigs of free space. Just make sure to install the printer you end up using from the CD that it comes with.


----------

